# It is time to speak your mind



## AmandaB (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear Hearth.com'er, 

I am the sales administrator for New England Wood Pellet, LLC, and proud to be a new member of this forum. In case you haven't heard we do a free ton drawing every month for those who take the time to fill out our Win'A'Ton survey on our website. In recent months we have noticed that the majority of those who are filling out the survey are existing customers. We have been trying to come up with a way get the opinions of more non-NEWP customers so we can better understand what we need to improve on, or what we are doing well. This forum has become a very important piece of the wood pellet puzzle and we believe that your opinions are very important. We would love for you to take our Win'A'Ton survey and share your opinions with us directly. Thank you in advance for any takers. 

http://www.pelletheat.com/survey.html

Sincerely, 
Amanda Brosseau
Sales Administrator
New England Wood Pellet, LLC. 
amandab@pelletheat.com


----------



## geek (Jun 7, 2010)

ufff, for a moment I thought the poster was talking about the NEWP LLC fiasco dealer here in CT......then Ire-read the post and checked the posted link.....


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 7, 2010)

Took the survey, I'd take a free ton, but can't seem to buy 'em around here. What I hear, they're too good for me, anyhow.


----------



## imacman (Jun 7, 2010)

Amanda, welcome to the forum.  I'm sure that you'll get some feedback from the members who've burned your product (including me).   BTW, I've been filling out the Win A Ton form for a couple of years now, but never lucky enough to win (yet).

I burned 3 tons of NEWP 2 years ago, and while I thought the pellets were OK, they were not the hottest pellets I tried.  I DID give them a try again this past year, in the form of the CleanFire pellets from Pellet Sales.com (they said you bagged your NEWP hardwood for them in CleanFire bags), but I was disappointed.  On a scale of 1 - 10, with 10 being great heat output, I'd rate them a 4.

Are they all hardwood, or a blend?  I also found them to be very dusty.

Hope to see you on the forum often.

Pete


----------



## imacman (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, and BTW, any idea when the Deposit, NY plant will be in production, and also do you have any plans to increase the amount of dealers in the SE NY area?  Thank You.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome Amanda,

I will fill out the survey later(I really doubt I will win due to my following statements). 

I have burned NEWP and found them to be just above average pellets(nothing special) with the NH being a bit better than the NY. But the NEWP price is usually on the higher side. Honestly Why would I pay more for a midrange pellet. When I always seem to find a Super premium for much less than your NEWP's. 

If you want my opinion, You need to increase the pellet density(to improve overall heat output) and reduce the total ash percentage. Or just lower the cost to a midrange level.

Just my 2
jay


----------



## lessoil (Jun 7, 2010)

Amanda,
We purchased 3 tons of New England Wood Pellets from Western Maine Supply in Bethel last year.
They burned well and we had to clean the ash pan about every ton.
Very Good!
We went with Athens pellets for 2010-2011 as we were able to get them for $199/ton.
Yours came in at $249/ton at Western Maine Supply.
It was a decision based on price not quality. We did burn 2 bags of the "New" Athens and were pleased with
the changes they had made.

I just finished the survey!!


----------



## stallau (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't used them in the past but I plan on getting a ton for 10 - 11 season. I'm hoping they do better than the Maine pellets I used this past year, if so I'll be back for more next year.


----------



## magsf11 (Jun 8, 2010)

Took the survey, would love to try them, cannt find them here in western NY.


----------



## iceman (Jun 8, 2010)

I have burned NEWP years ago and more recently,...   Way back when...late 90's - 2004(?)  NEWP had a very good reputation and was one of the best pellets around.. they were the "lexus, mercedes" of the pellt industry ...   however , it seems ever since then you prices are always higher, but the product isnt leaps and bounds from the competition like it used to be. From my experience with your product the last few years- they have burned about "average" when compared to other pellets, but your price is usually up around "premium prices" The pellet isnt the worst but trying to justify the difference in price, I simply cannot do..There are way to many pellets at more reasonable prices with the same quality to justify paying your price...  One of your distribution centers is right here in Palmer, Mass ... so I would have thought pricing would have been more reasonable since its litterally down the street..


----------



## Incendiary (Jun 8, 2010)

The Deposit, NY NEWP location is making good progress.  You can see the new pellet production building from Route 17
The mill is expected to start production this fall, reaching full production in early 2011

The NEWP website has a dealer locator feature that lists retailers near your zip code.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jun 8, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> I have burned NEWP years ago and more recently,...   Way back when...late 90's - 2004(?)  NEWP had a very good reputation and was one of the best pellets around.. they were the "lexus, mercedes" of the pellt industry ...   however , it seems ever since then you prices are always higher, but the product isnt leaps and bounds from the competition like it used to be. From my experience with your product the last few years- they have burned about "average" when compared to other pellets, but your price is usually up around "premium prices" The pellet isnt the worst but trying to justify the difference in price, I simply cannot do..There are way to many pellets at more reasonable prices with the same quality to justify paying your price...  One of your distribution centers is right here in Palmer, Mass ... so I would have thought pricing would have been more reasonable since its litterally down the street..



NEWP mothballed the Palmer facility about 18 months ago (correct me if Im wrong, Amanda)........besides, its worth paying a bit more for NEWP's, since both Amanda and Rita are hot!   

I dont think NEWP's are the Lexus or Mercedes of the pellet world, they are cheaper than much of their competition from a dealer standpoint, and I also believe they are certainly above average in the pellet world


----------



## AmandaB (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your comments and for taking the Win A Ton survey on our website. As I expected you all have some great insight to offer and we truly appreciate anything you have to share. Please take full advantage of the comments section of the survey as well.  We do take great interest in what people have to say.

In response to your comments and questions:

-The Deposit facility is on track for start up in the first quarter of 2011.

-We do seek new dealers; see our dealer application form on our website http://www.pelletheat.com/component/sfg/?formid=1. If you know a retailer that you might want to carry our product, we welcome suggestions.

-Our Chief Operating Officer Mark Wilson responded previously to this forum concerning testing data on pellets and pellet quality (see thread: Pellet House pellet search and review "Ultimate Pellet search" Post #71 ) Since then our internal and external test data for both our current manufacturing facilities have been well within the PFI guidelines for premium grade pellets. If you have had reservations about our products we encourage you to try them again. 

-The Palmer facility has been closed

Thanks again!!

Sincerely, 
Amanda Brosseau
Sales Administrator
amandab@pelletheat.com


----------



## imacman (Jun 9, 2010)

NEWP AB said:
			
		

> .......our internal and external test data for both our current manufacturing facilities have been well within the PFI guidelines for premium grade pellets.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Amanda Brosseau
> ...



Amanda, instead of just making pellets that are "well within the PFI guidelines for premium grade pellets", how about trying to make them even BETTER than the "guidelines"!!

I, for one, want a high quality pellet that gives out more heat and less ash, even if I have to pay a little more.

Also, could you respond to my question about the CleanFire pellets I mentioned in post # 3...do you bag the CleanFires for PelletSales.com at the Schuylerville plant, and if so, are they ALL hardwood, or a blend?

Thanks


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 9, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Welcome Amanda,
> 
> I will fill out the survey later(I really doubt I will win due to my following statements).
> 
> ...



Keeping it real baby!


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome Amanda. I hope that this is more than one post, with a sales hook to get email addresses. If you want to understand the customer, it takes a two-way dialogue.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 9, 2010)

NEWP AB said:
			
		

> -Our Chief Operating Officer Mark Wilson responded previously to this forum concerning testing data on pellets and pellet quality (see thread: Pellet House pellet search and review "Ultimate Pellet search" Post #71 ) Since then our internal and external test data for both our current manufacturing facilities have been well within the PFI guidelines for premium grade pellets. If you have had reservations about our products we encourage you to try them again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get the NEWP'S down here in Georgia but I find the comment I highlighted typical for a business 'canned' answer.  You tell everyone how wonderful your pellets are while just about everyone who answered you told you that they can buy better pellets for much less money.  Telling those who have used your pellets and found them inferior that your pellets are Premium is rather arrogant.  Maybe you should have a sit-down with Mark Wilson and do some soul searching or question your results compared to the competition.


----------



## smilejamaica (Jun 9, 2010)

out of all the pellets i have in my Signature. the newp burn the coolest. also they cost the most . if they were the cheapest or close to it maybe more people would buy them .


----------



## geek (Jun 9, 2010)

I burned the NEWP on my 1st season and thought they were the best (being a rookie....) but once I tried other brands I may never look back...


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 9, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Also, could you respond to my question about the CleanFire pellets I mentioned in post # 3...do you bag the CleanFires for PelletSales.com at the Schuylerville plant, and if so, are they ALL hardwood, or a blend?
> 
> Thanks



Shhh! Trade secret! If we tell you we gotta killz you(JK).   

Warm Fronts have been rumored as also a rebagged NEWP product. Possibly from the Schuylerville plant. I hope Amanda can shed some light on this one too!!


----------



## geek (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a bad experience with the Warm Fronts, I think those are the bad batch production of NEWP re-bagged so the NEWP reputation is not at risk.

BTW - do you guys still believe in drawings ?  keep waiting.....lol


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 9, 2010)

My all time favorite wood pellets to date are NEWP Green Supreme. 
Burned them exclusively for a few years and would have continued if they were still available.  
Many of my personal friends were also loyal to the brand.

Even though my stoves will burn anything I throw at them, I prefer to spend my $$ on quality 
softwood pellets that burn clean and hot.  Fortunately for me, a comparable replacement has finally 
been found for next season.  Unfortunately for NEWP, they are made by another manufacturer.

Adding a high quality softwood pellet back into your product line may give the former GS customers
a reason to come back to NEWP.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jun 9, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> I burned the NEWP on my 1st season and thought they were the best (being a rookie....) but once I tried other brands I may never look back...



Ditto!!

Amanda welcome to the forum, I hope you are thick skinned as no one here will hold back when asked for an opinion!

I too burned NEWP in my rookie year of pellet pigism, I thought NEWP's were "the $hit"!! however, I have since burned LG's, Energex, Okanagans and Somersets. Price per bag were equal to or less than what I paid for NEWP's and were FAR better (cleaner and hotter).

I would not hesitate to buy your pellets again, but the price would have to match the quality.... in my opinion just a bit higher than average.

Brian


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 9, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> NEWP AB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. Become a trend-setter. Make the rules others follow and not the other way around. PFI will put their stamp on just about anything, so stop hiding behind that.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 9, 2010)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> My all time favorite wood pellets to date are NEWP Green Supreme.
> Burned them exclusively for a few years and would have continued if they were still available.
> 
> Adding a high quality softwood pellet back into your product line may give the former GS customers
> a reason to come back to NEWP.



I agree with tink, The GS were a favorite of mine too! We don't have many softwoods to choose from in New England(maybe 5 total), so there is room for another!


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 9, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, They could try. But IMO they would need to have a better control on incoming fiber. Very hard to make a great pellet with just good fiber. The new pellet front runners have a lock on where there fiber comes from(right from there own wood working equipment). They don't just except what ever fiber they can get. This issue is what may have backfired on NEWP and there quality. And they are not the only ones with this problem. Pretty sure Lignetics has the same issue with there Hardwood blend. Very well could be a few others too!

Again just my 2!


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 9, 2010)

QUALITY of a product is huge.  

I agree the quality of some of the more reputable brands have diminished drastically in recent years.
Not just with NEWP.

Used to be if I saw the PFI stamp I knew I would be getting a good pellet.  Not anymore.
IMO that stamp is useless.  I have burned some brands that did not have that stamp and 
they burned better than some that are "certified".


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 9, 2010)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> QUALITY of a product is huge.
> 
> I agree the quality of some of the more reputable brands have diminished drastically in recent years.
> Not just with NEWP.
> ...



PFI is in the process of a new standards program. Supposedly will match a pellet to a stove. I emailed for more info and got NADA for a reply. We shall see? 

PFI needs work for sure, My test proved Inferno's did not hold standards(as far as ash anyway). Once the sample is passed there is no follow ups and PFI allows the Manufacture to self police there product. I will not get into the ones I tested that had out of spec long pellets(yes, more than PFI allowes)! 

No biggie as I always test my own. I hate getting stuck with a ton of shoulder pellets. But you can bet your bucket, I will voice the bad ones I do find(if they like it or not)! I don't even bother looking for the PFI label anymore. Like tink, Some of the best I have burned DO NOT have a PFI label! Probably saving the PFI due's to better QA there own products.

We all seem to do a good job of weeding out what's the good stuff. Glad we all share with each other too!


----------



## imacman (Jun 10, 2010)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Used to be if I saw the PFI stamp I knew I would be getting a good pellet.  Not anymore.
> IMO that stamp is useless.......


I may be wrong on this ( Jay, maybe you can shed some light on this?), but do I remember correctly seeing the PFI stamp on the bags of Infernos?  And what about on the bags of Appling County?


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 10, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> tinkabranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes on the Inferno's and No on the ACP's.


----------



## AmandaB (Jun 10, 2010)

In response to some of your questions:

a. We do bag some private label bagging for a couple resellers of wood pellets.  It is our understanding that these resellers also have other manufacturers bag pellets for them under the same brand names.
b.Warm front is a second brand of New England Wood Pellet that we sell through a secondary sales channel  It is not a re-bagged product.
c.Our pellets are a hardwood/softwood blend. We use approximately 20% softwood in the blend
d. Please call our customer service number for specific questions 877-981-WOOD


----------



## WoodPorn (Jun 10, 2010)

So much for drumming up new sales eh?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> So much for drumming up new sales eh?


I thought the same thing   and I don't even burn pellets


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 10, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You market 2 of the 5 softwoods I can get locally. If it wasn't for cheap prices on very good hardwoods my 2011 stash would have more of what you market. I did manage to put some in my stash and a pig is always looking for more. Besides, I have to save room for that ton of NEWP's I am gonna win!   (HA) 

Now if you could bring us a reasonably priced Douglas Fir. I bet more than just a few would be stuffing there stashes FULL. (I know I am just dreaming again)!


----------



## imacman (Jun 11, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Infernos are PFI certified, eh  :gulp:   

I rest my case on the usefulness of the PFI "Standards".


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 11, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!  Perfect example.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 11, 2010)

I make a pretty good living cleaning the stoves which burn NEWP so I have a bias here. But I still burn Okies myself.

Now give me my free ton.


----------



## hoop (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi amanda,  Im sorry to say i purchased three tons of newp from the schuyler plant.  I even did my homework and was hoping for a good burning pellet. End result, very very very low heat, lots of ash, would not ignite, still have a ton of them left because i purchased somersets which are 10 times better.  I am told that the jaffrey plant is better, imo both plants should put out the same product.   I will never buy newp again if if they are  dollar a ton.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, she asked.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## imacman (Jul 8, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, she asked.  :coolsmirk:



The real question is, is she STILL reading these posts, or even the forum at all???

Amanda, if you're there, let us know....haven't heard a peep from you since June 10th.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 8, 2010)

Perhaps she's working on her tan.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 8, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Perhaps she's working on her tan.



Or she could be busy working on a new pellet formula?


----------



## Meneillys (Jul 11, 2010)

Being a NEWP dealer I know that many people from NEWP read the forum. I have been cracking open and burning the new product we get from Schuyler and I have to say it is improving but still is not a super premium pellet. I think that if they can keep a low price and be ok with that they have a great product. The way I look at it is have a super premium pellet and sell it for more or have the premium pellet for a lower price. Price is a big deal for people. I know in NY you had some bad pellets last year and people remember that so now it will take a good price for them to try again. That is my thoughts.


----------



## imacman (Jul 11, 2010)

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> (NEWP from Schuyler).....it is improving but still is not a top grade pellet. I think that if they can keep a low price and be ok with that they have a great product......



In this area, especially in nearby Ct., this won't be happening.  As you said, the NEWP's are not a top tier pellet....just average at best.  Why would anyone that knows anything about pellets buy the NEWP's at $240, when they can get the awesome Cubex at $235???  Not happening in my world.

What is the chance that the pellets from the new Deposit plant will be any better?


----------



## MCPO (Jul 11, 2010)

I read lots of posts requesting the company make the best pellets possible by using only the best raw materials.
I can`t imagine how a pellet producer would ever have anything like infinite control of or a consistant access or availability of the highest quality raw mat`l since the amount , type, and quality of the raw product will vary so much and swing from one area or supplier to another. I think we have to be realistic here , were not dealing with a uniform product or supply. 
 I would also think that like all businesses they have to balance quality vs cost. 
 I`ve burned maybe 5-6 different brands all with similar pricing and while none of em might have looked or burned exactly the  same as the others I never saw a significant difference either. I simply try to buy a well regarded premium brand at the best price I can and be done with it. Actually I`ve never seen anything but premiums anyway.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 11, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> I read lots of posts requesting the company make the best pellets possible by using only the best raw materials.
> I can`t imagine how a pellet producer would ever have anything like infinite control of or a consistant access or availability of the highest quality raw mat`l since the amount , type, and quality of the raw product will vary so much and swing from one area or supplier to another. I think we have to be realistic here , were not dealing with a uniform product or supply.
> I would also think that like all businesses they have to balance quality vs cost.
> I`ve burned maybe 5-6 different brands all with similar pricing and while none of em might have looked or burned exactly the same as the others I never saw a significant difference either. I simply try to buy a well regarded premium brand at the best price I can and be done with it. Actually I`ve never seen anything but premiums anyway.



Gio, Hate to burst your bubble. But mills that have there raw material come from there own lumber or flooring have just that. Control over there fiber. Probably why we see the best quality pellets from these type mills.

If NEWP wants to make a high quality pellet to compete with these other pellet manufacturer's. They have to tighten the rains on there incoming fiber. A quality pellet starts with quality fiber and there is no way around it.

If they want to produce a pellet that is lower in quality, Then they must charge a lower price compared to the the top brands. I don't see any other way around it! Or will I pay more for a lesser grade pellet. If you all want to pay more just because of the name on the bag go right ahead. No way will I ever.

Would you pay steak prices for a hamburger??? I'd really rather pay hamburger prices and get a streak! NEWP's prices are higher than Cubex in my neck of the woods. I have burned both and the Cubex are both hotter and cleaner burning. Of coarse there are some places that don't have a wide selection and you are limited. Call me cheap but I alway try to find the best deal overall! To each his own!


----------



## MCPO (Jul 12, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No bubbles burst on my end and you could be right on all points  but I`ll stick with my opinion on the matter anyway.  From my limited experience few brands if any were consistant .  I`ve burned some highly rated name brand pellets that didn`t live up to their hype.  Obviously not batch consistant.  Never seen Cubex around here though. I wasn`t impressed with the Green Supreme`s or Lignetics I burned last year . 
 I`m just hoping my  3 tons of fresh Lig`s are decent.


----------



## imacman (Jul 12, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> ........I`m just hoping my  3 tons of fresh Lig`s are decent.



Gio, which "version" of Lig's did you get?  The hardwood/softwood (blend), the softwood, or the Blue bag?


----------



## MCPO (Jul 12, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I recall correctly they were in a white bag and were probably a blend.  I bought only a few bags to try and tried em in both stoves and although they weren`t really bad I wasn`t impressed either .  I`m probably not the best judge of pellets either and can only comment on my own experience. Actually I never knew Lig`s made more than one type of premium pellet. I was always figured that a particular brand of premium pellets is their only premium product.
 Must  be I assumed wrong .


----------



## imacman (Jul 12, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bags with the Green lettering are a hardwood/softwood blend (they used to be 100% hardwood), the orange lettering is softwood, and the blue lettering was new last year....I forget what was different about them, but they didn't get good reviews.....quite a bit more ash, IIRC.


----------



## Meneillys (Jul 12, 2010)

I had an idea of how to control the fiber they use. I know the Schuyler plant has room for it. Buy logs and debark and chip them your self. That way you know what species is used. I would say maple, oak, or cherry for a hardwood pellet. If they did that the control would be great, make sure the bark is gone no rot and chip it into a silo so no dirt gets into it. I know they have a giant drum dryer that should be able to handle drying the chips. That is what I would do if I was a pellet mill and did not have a source that I could rely on.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 12, 2010)

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> I had an idea of how to control the fiber they use. I know the Schuyler plant has room for it. Buy logs and debark and chip them your self. That way you know what species is used. I would say maple, oak, or cherry for a hardwood pellet. If they did that the control would be great, make sure the bark is gone no rot and chip it into a silo so no dirt gets into it. I know they have a giant drum dryer that should be able to handle drying the chips. That is what I would do if I was a pellet mill and did not have a source that I could rely on.



That is exactly what Vermont Wood Pellet Co. is doing. They are debarking softwood logs and chipping them. AFAIK the problem with hardwoods is debarking it. The bark is much harder to remove. 

One thing is to get the chips as small as possible(very small screen size in the hammer mill). Otherwise you loose density and heat output.

Edit: I am pretty sure Rocky Mountains are doing the same as well. But they are using the pole pine that has been killed by the pine boring Beetles. The trees are dead or dying so the wood is being used for something.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 12, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you have listed are brands that are using fiber from the open market. Try some of the brands with stable fiber. If you try these brands you will see what I mean! Turman, Barefoot, Cubex, Somerset, and Anderson. I am sure there are more out there that are using there own mill scraps. 

Any members know of others that use there own exclusive fiber???


----------



## The Radiator (Jul 14, 2010)

I would like to thank New England Wood Pellet  for their "Win a Ton" program.   I had filled out the survey after finding out about it here on this site.   Amanda from NEWP called me the other day and told me that I was the winner for June.   Pretty cool I think.   I mentioned that I had no place for the pellets at the moment and she said I could schedule delivery at a later date.  Very nice to deal with over the phone.   I have not burnt NEWP before, but I am going to try some this winter.  YeeHa  

 Thanks, NEWP
 Roger---------


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on the win!!

Just make sure you have some PREMIUM pellets for when it gets really cold!! ;-P


----------



## hoop (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys just to let you know Amanda is listening.  I recieved an email from Rita of newp customer service,  who in turn put me in touch with a sales rep, rocko the rep told me newp knows about the problem and they want to at least replace my 37 bags of bad pellets wit a ton of the new and improved ones.  Rocko also stated that newp now has their pellets independently tested for quality either monthly or bi-weekly.   I will let everyone know how this all turns out.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 14, 2010)

You think there's any chance they'll replace the 75 bags I bought last year?? As a rookie pellet burner buying a "premium pellet" (as the bag states) at a premium price.

I won't make that mistake twice, you still listening Amanda?.........Amanda........Hello?


----------



## AmandaB (Jul 15, 2010)

I am still listening...

Thank you to everyone who took the time to fill out our Win A Ton Survey. Your feedback is very important to us. We do the same thing every month so keep the comments coming. 

As a follow up to Hoops post we do independent lab testing bi-weekly at each facility and internal testing every shift.

Amanda Brosseau
Sales Administrator
New England Wood Pellet, LLC
www.pelletheat.com


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'll eat a bit of crow for the moment, I was contacted By Rita as well (thank you Amanda) she is sending out a container to obtain a sample of the pellets I bought last year for testing. Lucky I had a few bags left I guess.

We'll see what comes of this, At the bare minimum it's good to see they (NEWP) do follow up on dissatisfied customers.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 15, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> Well I'll eat a bit of crow for the moment, I was contacted By Rita as well (thank you Amanda) she is sending out a container to obtain a sample of the pellets I bought last year for testing. Lucky I had a few bags left I guess.
> 
> We'll see what comes of this, At the bare minimum it's good to see they (NEWP) do follow up on dissatisfied customers.



Keep us posted on how things go. Nice that NEWP is being standup about there issue's and trying to resolve them. Taking care of the costumer is the right up there with Quality. 

Thanks for listening Amanda.


----------



## Bank (Jul 15, 2010)

For what it's worth, in the past two winters I have burned 1/2 ton of NEWP pellets and three tons of CleanFires which are Pelletsales.com private label by NEWP and found them to be pretty decent pellet with good heat, a little more ash than I would like. Going into winter 2010-11; I still have a ton of the CleanFires, two tons of LGs from last year and this year took a chance with two tons of Maine's Choice at 239 a ton for Pelletsales.com. Jury is still out on those.

As long as a company acknowledges its mistakes and attempts to make the customer whole, I don't have any issues giving them a second chance.


----------



## Marbleguy (Jul 17, 2010)

As stated, NEWP tests there own pellets on a regular basis. Are they taking the time and spending the money to go out into the market place to get other premium pellets and test them thru the same lab? If they do, they will then have something to compare their results to and maybe put up a target to aim for.

Something to think about Amanda.


----------



## imacman (Jul 19, 2010)

Amanda, drove past the Deposit plant today.  I see MANY, MANY,MANY, tons of pellets, but they are all sitting outside, and many of them have been out there since the last time I went past the plant, about 1 1/2 months ago.

Any plans to store the pellets indoors?


----------



## hoop (Jul 23, 2010)

Just sent a sample of my pellets back to Rita at the jaffrey plant as well as a empty bag.  Rita is going to let me know the outcome of the testing, i will be sure to pass the results to the rest of you.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 29, 2010)

OK...so much for eating crow! 
I sent a sample to Rita at NEWP for testing a few weeks back, here is the PM I received back from her;

Brian,

I sent your sample out to Twin Ports Testing Inc.  The test results came back that the pellets you purchased had a 3.78% moisure, .70 % ash and 8075 BTU's making them a premium grade pellet.  I will attach a file with the Twin Ports results for you have for your records.  One of the reasons that you may have felt like you weren't getting the same heat output could be due to the fact that you found a few 1 3/8 in pellets in your bags.  When you have longer pellets the auger delivers inconsistant amounts of fuel leading you to believe that the heat output is lower when in actuality it is not.   We have made adjustments to our mills at each facility to only make pellets that are 1/2 in - 3/4 in. in length as most stoves can only handle those lengths.  

I hope that you find this information helpful and if you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to contact me again.

Sincerely,
Rita
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To which I replied:

So…..my opinion of NEWP will not change, great that you care enought to sample/test but that gets me NOTHING!

A few 1 3/8 pellets?? I should have shipped a whole bag.

Be assured this response will be posetd on the forum so all can see just how concerned your company is about it’s customers.

Thanks for your efforts all the same, please understand my frustration is not directed at you personally,

Brian


----------



## smoke show (Jul 29, 2010)

bummer


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> OK...so much for eating crow!
> I sent a sample to Rita at NEWP for testing a few weeks back, here is the PM I received back from her;
> 
> Brian,
> ...



They still don't believe long pellets in a batch is any *big deal*! Even if the percentage was far more than PFI standards(my test bags were well out of spec)! Yeah they have the issue fixed now, But what about all the peeps that can't burn the long stuff(auger jams)??? Just crap in my book. More smoke from NEWP! All I know is a pellet with .7% ash content is nothing to brag about and not even middle of the road these days. 

Werm, I think you got a bad deal and you paid good money for them. I would keep squawking to them.


----------



## Meneillys (Jul 30, 2010)

I open bags from every shipment we get in and inspect the pellets because I don't want a repeat of last year. As of yet I have not seen any pellet over .75 inch in length and the burns I have done have produced less ash. 
Maybe NEWP could contact your local supplier and have him give you a couple of bags of the new stuff to look at and try or have you return the pellets to him for credit on a new batch. 
Tomorrow I pick up 18 bags of NEWP and credit the person $81 on his purchase for this year.I know my company lost customers due to pellet issues last fall. Just today I drove past a last year customer that had 7 pallets sitting at the road so I stopped to pick them up and ask how they did last winter. The answer didn't care for NEWP purchased Barefoot from another place. So I loaded the pallets up told them I will be back this winter with some bags of Cubex and I am going to give them a NEWP to try out and hopefully get them to purchase next year. NEWP screwed up last year but so far they have worked with us on getting the bad pellets back and working with people to make them happy. I think the key might be to work with the local supplier.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 30, 2010)

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> I open bags from every shipment we get in and inspect the pellets because I don't want a repeat of last year. As of yet I have not seen any pellet over .75 inch in length and the burns I have done have produced less ash.
> Maybe NEWP could contact your local supplier and have him give you a couple of bags of the new stuff to look at and try or have you return the pellets to him for credit on a new batch.
> Tomorrow I pick up 18 bags of NEWP and credit the person $81 on his purchase for this year.I know my company lost customers due to pellet issues last fall. Just today I drove past a last year customer that had 7 pallets sitting at the road so I stopped to pick them up and ask how they did last winter. The answer didn't care for NEWP purchased Barefoot from another place. So I loaded the pallets up told them I will be back this winter with some bags of Cubex and I am going to give them a NEWP to try out and hopefully get them to purchase next year. NEWP screwed up last year but so far they have worked with us on getting the bad pellets back and working with people to make them happy. I think the key might be to work with the local supplier.



If NEWP worked as hard as you have to fix it or at least patch things up as they say. I would have a better word to say about them. Werm isn't the only sad tale I have heard of! Seems the dealers know there was troubles with long pellets and above average ash. Troubling to think NEWP thinks its still OK. Leaving a bad taste in my mouth and Its very hard to recommend them after hearing this. It's not like the old days with just a few brands out there. There are way too many good pellets to choose from these days!  

Thanks for taking care of the peeps! We do like the dealers that stand with us.


----------



## mascoma (Jul 30, 2010)

I think they know they had issues and pissed people off but the fact is that what they shipped did meet the specs printed on bag and advertised (as verified by testing above).  
If you expected more than what was stated, premium <1% ash than you assumed too much.  
It is completly their call if they want to step up, you don't have to buy from them again, but I don't see a reason to sit around bashing them either.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 30, 2010)

mascoma said:
			
		

> I think they know they had issues and pissed people off but the fact is that what they shipped did meet the specs printed on bag and advertised (as verified by testing above).
> If you expected more than what was stated, premium <1% ash than you assumed too much.
> It is completly their call if they want to step up, you don't have to buy from them again, but I don't see a reason to sit around bashing them either.



You can unsubscribe from this thread if you don"t care to read about how people are/have been mislead and the company that couldn"t care less about them!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 30, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Werm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,
I don't have the time or patients to deal with a company that does not want or need my $ or support. Rita replied to me again telling me the new batch would be less ash and shorter pellets, and that if I wanted they would call my local dealer so I can get a free bag.

I'm all set with more smoke and mirrors, I've got my Somersets for this year, I'll be roasting all winter long with 1/2 the ash of last.


----------



## mascoma (Jul 30, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> mascoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  

Did you start this thread?


----------



## mascoma (Jul 30, 2010)

BTW, Werm have you read your own signature?


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 30, 2010)

mascoma said:
			
		

> I think they know they had issues and pissed people off but the fact is that what they shipped did meet the specs printed on bag and advertised (as verified by testing above).
> If you expected more than what was stated, premium <1% ash than you assumed too much.
> It is completly their call if they want to step up, you don't have to buy from them again, but I don't see a reason to sit around bashing them either.



Some people on the forum dedicate a high percentage of their posts to bragging up their favorite brand, and bashing  their least favorite, even if they haven't burned any for 3 years. (Not to point any fingers, or name any names). It's just human nature, I guess.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 30, 2010)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> mascoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or to put it another way; touting the good and call out the bad.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 30, 2010)

mascoma said:
			
		

> I think they know they had issues and pissed people off but the fact is that what they shipped did meet the specs printed on bag and advertised (as verified by testing above).
> If you expected more than what was stated, premium <1% ash than you assumed too much.
> It is completly their call if they want to step up, you don't have to buy from them again, but I don't see a reason to sit around bashing them either.



My comments were directed at the clearly out of spec LONG pellets. All I have to say is "If you put the PFI logo on the bag=It should be to PFI spec in the bag!" And yeah .7% ash is in PFI spec but far from the spec the NH plant is holding. 

I am glad NEWP got there issues all tidy now, I just hope they didn't PO too many old customers in the process.



			
				hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Some people on the forum dedicate a high percentage of their posts to bragging up their favorite brand, and bashing  their least favorite, even if they haven't burned any for 3 years. (Not to point any fingers, or name any names). It's just human nature, I guess.



Hoss,

I hope you know I will knock any brand that does "NOT" meet the spec or grade. The name on the bag means squat to me. If I pay top dollar for a quality product, I would think it should be all that! If not I will squawk about it. I don't care who's name is on the bag. Same goes in reverse. I was one of the first to boast about MWP new batch last year and how much they improved them overall(can't wait to try this years even better batch!). I pull no punches and have always told it like it is.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 30, 2010)

mascoma said:
			
		

> BTW, Werm have you read your own signature?



Seeing that I wrote it in I'd have to go with a ...............yes!

BTW mascoma, did you read the part of my post that said I didn't want the free bags?


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 30, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> mascoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, if you thought that my comment was in ANY WAY directed at you, I abjectly apologize, you are probably the LEAST likely member to sugar coat any reports. I DO feel that some members, at times, go a bit overboard, tho', both ways, good and bad. There have been comments such as " that brand is horrible, I'll never burn them again" and "that brand was horrible the first 2 times I tried 'em, but I hear they're better now, so I'll try 'em again" posted by the same person.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 30, 2010)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to apologize. I never though it was directed to me, I was just stating my point of view. Peace brother!


----------



## Meneillys (Jul 31, 2010)

I love this site for all the bad and good on here. It is valuable to me as a dealer and hopefully the Manufactures use it to get feed back on there pellets and use it to improve or hold the quality. I also try and post valid information on here but if I ever screw up and post something wrong/stupid I would like to know and be corrected.


----------



## imacman (Jul 31, 2010)

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> ..... hopefully the Manufactures use it to get feed back on there pellets and use it to improve or hold the quality.......



Yes, we can only hope that some pellet manufacturers will do this, such Lakes Region, Inferior, ACP, etc, etc, but I'm not holding my breath.  Heard lots of "talk" about improved NEWP's & Infernos, but talk is cheap...... the proof will be in the burning.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 31, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Meneillys Woodland Products said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drove by a house today with 7 tons of Infernos in the driveway....golly, I hope for his sake they are better...


----------



## flowercat (Jul 31, 2010)

I used NEWP when I bought the Englander stove back in 2007. This was a few years ago so they could have improved by now. The quality back then wasn't the best I have used. I have never purchased them again because of the original purchase experience and the availability here isn't great for that brand. I had to clean the stove much more and the heat output wasn't very good. We have all learned that the pellet quality changes and many companies continue to improve the quality of the product. I have a pellet brand I have used every year since and will stay with it. This doesn't mean there aren't other quality products it just means that the pellet cost and quality works for me and has been consistently good.


----------



## The Radiator (Sep 12, 2010)

I had my win a ton pellets delivered the other day by Blakeslee pellet from Middletown CT.  The owner, Jason, seemed like a pretty knowledgeable guy about pellets.  This post with pic shows that NEWP is giving away a ton a month.  Pretty neat promo I think.  I know other posters have been bashing the company and their pellets but I will reserve my opinion until I have burnt some.  There is a clear section on the bag where you can see the pellets. Most look like 3/8-1/2" long.  I saw a couple maybe 3/4" but not many.  Pellet rating on the bag is 7900-8200btu, moisture 3-5%, .4-.7% ash, density 40lbs. cu.ft.  Do the survey maybe you guys might win too.  I am going to try these first when I fire up the stove hopefully my stove will like them.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2010)

The Radiator said:
			
		

> I had my win a ton pellets delivered the other day by Blakeslee pellet from Middletown CT.  The owner, Jason, seemed like a pretty knowledgeable guy about pellets.  This post with pic shows that NEWP is giving away a ton a month.  Pretty neat promo I think.  I know other posters have been bashing the company and their pellets but I will reserve my opinion until I have burnt some.  There is a clear section on the bag where you can see the pellets. Most look like 3/8-1/2" long.  I saw a couple maybe 3/4" but not many.  Pellet rating on the bag is 7900-8200btu, moisture 3-5%, .4-.7% ash, density 40lbs. cu.ft.  Do the survey maybe you guys might win too.  I am going to try these first when I fire up the stove hopefully my stove will like them.



Interesting new bag NEWP has with the clear section so you can see the pellets inside. Wonder why they did that?

One of the bashers! :cheese:


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 12, 2010)

Last year, I started traveling around with Barefoots and Okies which I would hand off to customers who were experiencing the results of poor pellets. This year since I got a deal for free product samples, I'm just handing out Okanagans. It's sad that I cannot hand out NEWP.

In a nut shell, here is the problem: the average stove owner just does not perform the right maintenance and are using a pellet which requires more and more of it. If you wanted to tear apart the stove every month you could burn NEWP with success. Isn't amazing that if you start the year with a clean machine you can go through an entire season with Okanagans. How much more will it cost you? $50 bucks??? Why, why ,why would anyone burn NEWP when for $50 more you could burn something like Okies, get way more heat, have far less maintenance and make your home smell good at the same time???

As a service repair guy, ask why they are even screwing NEWP when for about the same money or usually only slightly more (less at Squier’s Lumber) they can get Okies, which haven’t had quality/length/moisture/heat/ash issues year after year and why even bother buying these middle of the road brands…it makes no sense when the better stuff is so much better for your stove, much less maintenance.

Boggles the mind.


----------



## newf lover (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree 100% with what you're saying, but people still need to test out a few bags before buying a ton. As I mentioned in another thread, for some reason, my stove doesn't like Okies. The stove gets black with some creosote. I don't want to hijack this thread as I did have some ideas from people on this problem. I just want to caution people to test out even the better brands. I had no trouble with the NEWP, except the excessive ash. Yes, it was a pain to have to clean so often, which is why I made a change for this year. I will test out a few brands this winter, as you never know what brands will be available in your area.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 12, 2010)

newf lover said:
			
		

> I agree 100% with what you're saying, but people still need to test out a few bags before buying a ton. As I mentioned in another thread, for some reason, my stove doesn't like Okies. The stove gets black with some creosote. I don't want to hijack this thread as I did have some ideas from people on this problem. I just want to caution people to test out even the better brands. I had no trouble with the NEWP, except the excessive ash. Yes, it was a pain to have to clean so often, which is why I made a change for this year. I will test out a few brands this winter, as you never know what brands will be available in your area.



If your stove is getting black with Okies, you have a stove problem. I bet you a service call I can make that issue go away using any pellet (except Inferno's or Bayou's). If you get black on the glass with Okies and not with NEWP, it's because you have creosote already existing in and around the ash pan...the heat of the okies starts to burn it off, I imagine NEWP never gets hot enough. JMHO.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 13, 2010)

if u do an honest testing for the PFI labeling JT wont get on your case, ithinx + dont forget to keep responding, eh?= service is service


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2010)

If you do honest testing BLIMP "WILL" get on your case, ithinx!


----------



## vvvv (Sep 13, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If you do honest testing BLIMP "WILL" get on your case, ithinx!


fone?


----------



## teetah222 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, I was going to post and ask if they'd deliver a free pallet to WA state, but after all the complaints I'm not so sure I'd want them.  ;-P


----------

